
Show HN: OwnMyMusic – Finally you can own your own music - wyliec
http://ownmymusic.uk/?first=true
======
wyliec
It's always good to own your music, I've wanted to for along time (instead of
relying on Spotify/Apple Music). You can download a list of your songs that
are currently on music services using www.tunemymusic.com. Once you've got a
list, copy and paste the names with arists (or just type a few manually) into
the box below. Make sure each song/artist is on a new line.

When going travelling without a phone, or wanting to use a 100 hour battery
life mp3 player, this the project I decided to do!

It is legal, just like other youtube converter sites.

